# Seat crash tabs.



## Goldslinger (Apr 7, 2020)

Anybody know what gauge metal are they made out of?


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Apr 7, 2020)

I do not know the gauge, however when I fabricate a set I usually cut them from a period fender that I am not using.  The metal appears very similar in gauge and you can make a lot of safety tabs from one fender. You also have the added bonus of using period metal.  Don't forget the tiny external finger washer under the tiny flat-head screws for attachment of the tab to the lower seat pan.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## ChadC (Apr 7, 2020)

Don't know if it'll help...I can get you pictures of my originals with a caliper....


----------



## Goldslinger (Apr 7, 2020)

ChadC said:


> Don't know if it'll help...I can get you pictures of my originals with a caliper....



Sure that would be great.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 8, 2020)

For which saddle? Didn't some come with Messingers? My Dayton has a Persons and one of the original tabs is cracked.


----------



## TonyD (Apr 8, 2020)

I don’t know what seat you’re looking for the info on, but I have one original from my 40 Westfield and a couple miscellaneous tabs. It’s pretty sturdy.. I can get any measurements for you if you still need info 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Apr 8, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> For which saddle? Didn't some come with Messingers? My Dayton has a Persons and one of the original tabs is cracked.




Hello Chris;
Your HUFFMAN is 43, it's perfectly normal for it to be fitted with a PERSON saddle.
These are some early HUFFMAN model 677 with curved frame wich had MESSINGER saddle.
Regards;
Serge


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 8, 2020)

blackcat said:


> Hello Chris;
> Your HUFFMAN is 43, it's perfectly normal for it to be fitted with a PERSON saddle.
> These are some early HUFFMAN model 677 with curved frame wich had MESSINGER saddle.
> Regards;
> Serge



Hi Serge,

Yes, I understand/knew that. This thread is about the thickness of the tabs. As far as I see, the author did not specify whether it is a Person's or a Messinger, I think the tabs are different depending upon the manufacturer.
Stay healthy,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 8, 2020)

I have an extra Persons saddle for sale that needs the crash tabs.


----------



## Goldslinger (Apr 8, 2020)

42 Columbia. Persons saddle


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 8, 2020)

fat tire trader said:


> I have an extra Persons saddle for sale that needs the crash tabs.




if that’s the one in sell-trade it’s not right for g519 afaik


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 8, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> if that’s the one in sell-trade it’s not right for g519 afaik



You're a saddle guy when I held it next to the original one on my Dayton G519, I did not notice a difference. How is it different?
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 8, 2020)

the frame is a larger dimension, bag loops, etc, and  iirc yours has the faux lower springs
there might be other differences i’m not aware of
here’s a g519 persons
looking for a clamp btw


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 9, 2020)

rustjunkie said:


> the frame is a larger dimension, bag loops, etc, and  iirc yours has the faux lower springs
> there might be other differences i’m not aware of
> here’s a g519 persons
> looking for a clamp btw
> ...


----------



## ChadC (Apr 11, 2020)

These things? Can't find my caliper at the moment...


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2020)

ChadC said:


> These things? Can't find my caliper at the moment...
> View attachment 1171926
> 
> View attachment 1171929




mesinger


----------

